

Naval Ravikant: Top 10 Venture Hacks - mspeiser
http://startup2startup.com/2008/09/03/naval-ravikant-venture-hacks/

======
Protophore
Nice read. I hadn't considered the idea of vesting for the founders before.
Sounds like a good idea though.

